# caem por um fio



## CarlitosMS

Olá a todos

Gostava de saber o quer dizer esta frase que eu não acabo de perceber totalmente:

As lágrimas derramadas caem por um fio
Que ao longe oiço a pingar e a queimar e é tão frio

Um abraço

Carlos

PS: O pronome "que" refere-se às lágrimas ou ao fio?


----------



## dexterciyo

O fio está a pingar, derramando essas lágrimas...

Eu entendo assim.


----------



## Audie

dexterciyo said:


> O fio está a pingar, derramando essas lágrimas...
> 
> Eu entendo assim.


Eu também, já que '_e é tão fri*o*_' se refere a '_que_'.


----------



## will.espmx

CarlitosMS said:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Gostava/[Gostaria] de saber o [que] quer dizer esta frase que eu não acabo de perceber totalmente:/[a frase abaixo, nao a entendi/compreendi bem:]
> 
> As lágrimas derramadas caem por um fio
> Que ao longe oiço a pingar e a queimar e é tão frio
> 
> Um abraco
> Carlos
> 
> PS: O pronome "que" refere-se às lágrimas ou ao fio?



O pronome relativo "que" refere-se ao substantivo "fio" ("frio" estando no masculino pode comprovar isto). Desculpa pelas correcoes, sei que voce fala portugues de Portugal, mas no Brasil falamos assim ("Gostava" é preterito imperfeito, nao cabe neste contexto, pelo menos em portugues brasileiro;"nao acabo de perceber totalmente" é extremamente extranho pra mim,nao faz sentido).


----------



## WhoSoyEu

will.espmx said:


> O pronome relativo "que" refere-se ao substantivo "fio" ("frio" estando no masculino pode comprovar isto). Desculpa pelas correcoes, sei que voce fala portugues de Portugal, mas no Brasil falamos assim ("Gostava" é preterito imperfeito, nao cabe neste contexto, pelo menos em portugues brasileiro;"nao acabo de perceber totalmente" é extremamente extranho pra mim,nao faz sentido).



Willy, porque você acha que deve corrigir o português de Portugal? O Foro não está baseado no português do Brasil, portanto, este não é o padrão. Aliás, nem o de Portugal.

E se correções há de fazer, seria em "extranho" (estranho).


----------



## will.espmx

WhoSoyEu said:


> Willy, porque você acha que deve corrigir o português de Portugal? O Foro não está baseado no português do Brasil, portanto, este não é o padrão. Aliás, nem o de Portugal.
> 
> E se correções há de fazer, seria em "extranho" (estranho).



Bem, talvez antes de tirar suas conclusoes equivocadas, me pergunte ok?. Nao estou corrigindo o Portugues de Portugal, aliás WhoSoyEu para fazer-lo (desculpe-me a ironia jajaja);estou apenas mostrando como falamos no Brasil, que é diferente. Falei que o jeito que em Portugal, fala-se e escreve é "estranho" para mim, porque é outro portugues (chego a dizer que la fala-se portugues e, aqui brasileiro), e creio que para eles, é estranho o nosso modo de pensar E quanto a "extranho", é influencia do espanhol que falo "extraño,extrañar".


----------



## Vanda

Gente, tudo explicado, dúvidas sanadas, vamos deixar por aqui, ok?


----------



## CarlitosMS

will.espmx said:


> Bem, talvez antes de tirar suas conclusoes equivocadas, me pergunte ok?. Nao estou corrigindo o Portugues de Portugal, aliás WhoSoyEu para fazer-lo (desculpe-me a ironia jajaja);estou apenas mostrando como falamos no Brasil, que é diferente. Falei que o jeito que em Portugal, fala-se e escreve é "estranho" para mim, porque é outro portugues (chego a dizer que la fala-se portugues e, aqui brasileiro), e creio que para eles, é estranho o nosso modo de pensar E quanto a "extranho", é influencia do espanhol que falo "extraño,extrañar".



O melhor é não entrarmos em polémica.


----------



## Alentugano

will.espmx said:


> Bem, talvez antes de tirar suas conclusoes equivocadas, me pergunte ok?. Nao estou corrigindo o Portugues de Portugal, aliás WhoSoyEu para *fazer-lo /* *fazê-lo *(desculpe-me a ironia jajaja);estou apenas mostrando como falamos no Brasil, que é diferente. Falei que o jeito que em Portugal, fala-se e escreve é "estranho" para mim, porque é outro portugues (chego a dizer que la fala-se portugues e, aqui brasileiro), e creio que para eles, é estranho o nosso modo de pensar E quanto a "extranho", é influencia do espanhol que falo "extraño,extrañar".


 
Oi. Então você também não vai levar a mal que eu te corrija, não é?


----------



## will.espmx

Alentugano said:


> Oi. Então você também não vai levar a mal que eu te corrija, não é?



Claro que não.Estamos aqui para aprender. Certo?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> Gente, tudo explicado, dúvidas sanadas, vamos deixar por aqui, ok?



OK, Vanda, atendendo ao seu pedido.


----------



## CarlitosMS

WhoSoyEu said:


> OK, Vanda, atendendo ao seu pedido.



Vamos voltar melhor ao objetivo original do post, que é solucionar a dúvida da frase "caem por um fio", não percebo se é um fio de lágrimas.


----------



## Audie

Carlos, vou retificar (para esclarecer) um pouco o que postei acima. Está evidente que '_que_' se refere a '_fio_', que pinga e é frio.
Eu não prestei muita atenção ao post de dexterciyo que citei. Vejo agora que minha interpretação é algo diferente (se é que não esotu interpretando mal agora o post de dexterciyo).  Não diria que o fio '_derrama_' essas lágrimas. O '_fio_' do poema é feito das próprias lágrimas¹.

Não sei se você também entendeu assim. Mas pode ser que alguém que leia este fio pense que acho que o '_fio_' do poema seja algo, digamos, sólido, ou um tipo de canal por onde as lágrimas escoariam.


¹Definição do Aurélio para _fio: (...) 4. Tênue corrente de líquido que cai sem despegar._


----------

